# Radio stopped working - MKIV Nav



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

The radio just abruptly stopped working in my car (E46 M3). No AM, FM or CD.

I have the MKIV Nav, so all the radio controls are on the left side of the Nav unit. None of the buttons or knobs work.. the weird part is the right side buttons and knobs that control the Nav, bluetooth, etc... all work fine.

I did a search and this was the only thread I could find that had some information: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/sh...+working)7981&highlight=radio+stopped+working

The connection in the trunk is fine. Could not get the volumn (left) knob off to check behind the unit. Nothing has changed recently with the car, Nav SW, etc...

Any ideas what to try next? I really want to avoid the dealer if at all possible...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2007)

It sounds like your radio tuner stopped working. The navigation screen works independently of the radio and is why the left side of your buttons / knobs are not working. 

The tuner is located in the trunk and just plugs in to the wiring harness. Your best bet would be to find someone locally and test this out. Swap their unit into your car and see if it works. If it works then you simply just have to replace your tuner.


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I'll see if I can find someone who has one this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Isn't your car still covered by a warranty?


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

It is, but I avoid the dealership at all costs. It's at least 2 hours of my time just to get the car there and back and I have to fit it into my work/school schedule. If we (ffej) can easily fix the problem on our own, we will...

Unfortunately, this one is looking like a trip to the dealer


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Melissa,

I fixed it.

It was my magic touch.

Or maybe it was Jeff's magic touch.


We touched it together.


What What?


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

Wohoo! :sabrina:

I thought you might be able to.. :thumbup:

*Thank You! Thank You! Thank You!*

In the butt


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

I just picked up this OEM part.


----------

